# What's the most popular handgun



## vellomike

Is it still 9mm?I ask because I would think that would make it more abundant and easer to find and maybe trade


----------



## Tweto

vellomike said:


> Is it still 9mm?I ask because I would think that would make it more abundant and easer to find and maybe trade


About 3 days ago I was at a Cabelas store talking to the salesman in the firearms section and he said that they sale more 9MM hand guns then any other, but he went on to say that this could be because the ammo is cheaper then most others.


----------



## The_Blob

Hi-Point Firearms makes a (crappy?) $109 (9mm) pistol

I bought one and an extra clip, disassembled & cleaned it, then fired off 2 boxes AFAP... no noticeable problems

I would think .22 pistols would be as common as 9mm in the U.S. anyway, but :dunno: I'm not really much of a 'gun guy' (as shown by my preference for the Mosin I suppose)


----------



## GaryS

9MM is probably the most common caliber sold today, but I'll stick with my .45 ACP. 

I'll not worry about ammo availability after society breaks down, as I've already taken that issue into consideration.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

You would have to first define popular. 1911s are probably the most copied and produced pistol. Wide range of producer, qualities and prices. Glock is probably the most known/heard of gun outside of the shooting community. The Beretta M9/92 has been in service since the 80s and is a very heavily produced firearm popular in the LEO community


----------



## markm1975

I have a concealed carry permit and carry a Ruger 9mm SR9c. Cheap ammo and with hollow points I will drop you at up to 50 yards. Shoots great.


----------



## Fn/Form

9mm and .40 are your best bets.

The deciding factor for our group is comfort and control, so 9mm wins.


----------



## mojo4

If your not very familiar with pistols go with a 9mm. Buy a few boxes of quality hollow points for defense and lots of cheap russian ammo for practice. The problem with the midprice ammo is its too expensive for practice and if your life is on the line you want the good stuff!! As for the gun, glock, springfield and smith & wesson m&p all are great pistols to bet your life behind!!


----------



## sailaway

I like my 1858 36 cal. ball & cap Colt Navy, Now there's a gun!


Afterbthat my 9mm is a close 2nd. I thinkcthe best gun is the one you can hit your target with before your target hits you!


----------



## Padre

Most popular for...
Military--Beretta, Sig, or HK in 9mm I don't know of any armies that carry Glocks even though they are tough enough for active duty.
SpecFor and Government agencies--Sig Saur
Police--Glocks, maybe 9mm but 40cal has perhaps taken the lead in the US.
Gun guys--Colt 1911 or a copy thereof.


----------



## CulexPipiens

vellomike said:


> Is it still 9mm?I ask because I would think that would make it more abundant and easer to find and maybe trade


A few years back, during the shortages, I heard a number of reports of the odd ammo being on the shelf while all the popular stuff was sold out. It might be worth considering a less popular choice, 357sig or .338 for example, and if things get hard to find again you may have better luck in locating some, the down side is it may cost you more.

In a complete collapse, unless you're desperate for food, I don't see much trading going on as someone may use what you just traded to them against you.

If you're selecting one for use, is it for concealed? If so, then the size and number of rounds may dictate caliber choice.

While some rounds have better stopping power at distance you need to consider most handgun fights occur at very short distances. Hitting someone at 50 yards is definitely possible but in current day it would be really hard to prove self defense unless they were already shooting at you. A thug wants to get close to shoot and rob you so figure more likely 5 yards, not 50 yards before they show their gun.


----------



## re3346

I love my .40 s&w the ammo is reasonable in cost the stopping power is excellent and in today's market pistol makers are making higher capacity magazines depending on which state you live in. The 9mm is a versatile round however working in a trauma center in Baltimore I have seen a lot of 9 mm cause more less lethal wounds than other calibers. I can't say I have ever seen anyone take a 45 and live to tell about it. With that being said it's not really the gun they all go bang it's just what the shooter is willing to spend and how you acquire your shooting skill.


----------



## Salekdarling

Padre said:


> Most popular for...
> Military--Beretta, Sig, or HK in 9mm I don't know of any armies that carry Glocks even though they are tough enough for active duty.
> SpecFor and Government agencies--Sig Saur
> Police--Glocks, maybe 9mm but 40cal has perhaps taken the lead in the US.
> Gun guys--Colt 1911 or a copy thereof.


Everything stated here is pretty spot on. I don't know of many police departments in my area who carry less than .40. I know I don't!


----------



## md1911

Their are so many different typs and manufactuers of firearms that personel choice makes it hard to say what is best. I like the colt 1911 chambered in .45 personely. However my local police force use the 9mm so I am looking for a good 9mm. Really caliber is way mor inportant than make. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Magus

vellomike said:


> Is it still 9mm?I ask because I would think that would make it more abundant and easer to find and maybe trade


[1] 1911 45 auto

[2] Glock anything.

[3] Baretta or Tarus 92F clone.

[4]Browning HI-power.

[5]Smith and Wesson M29/629

[6]Ruger red hawk/super red hawk.


----------



## Diego2112

It all comes down to personal preference. 

I myself believe in .45 ACP.

.45-because shooting twice is just plain SILLY!

9mm is probably the most SOLD, but again, that's because the ammo is so very dirt cheap.

You can get a decent Hi-Point 9mm handgun AND carbine for UNDER $400 for the pair. They use the SAME magazines, SAME ammo, etc.

They also have a set in .40 AND .45.

PERSONALLY, I want a good 1911 (or clone thereof) and a good 5.56 AR.


----------



## Magus

The only reason I went 40 cal in my bug out pistol is because local cops carry .40.
Been re thinking and going .22LR and just carry more ammo.


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Although I'm personally a fan of the .45 and the 1911, my wife carries a revolver. Don't sell them short. They definitely have advantages in a post-apocalyptic world where you want to save and reload every case if you can. 

There are still a great many .38 Special and .357 Magnum revolvers out there. I wouldn't rule out .38 Special. 

For an accurate answer to "most popular," I think you'd have to ask a few of the big manufacturers how much they sell of the popular calibers. 

I'm with Col. Cooper when he describes the .22LR as a "condiment," and just assumes everyone has a few.


----------



## GaryS

HamiltonFelix said:


> Although I'm personally a fan of the .45 and the 1911, my wife carries a revolver. Don't sell them short. They definitely have advantages in a post-apocalyptic world where you want to save and reload every case if you can.
> 
> There are still a great many .38 Special and .357 Magnum revolvers out there. I wouldn't rule out .38 Special.
> 
> For an accurate answer to "most popular," I think you'd have to ask a few of the big manufacturers how much they sell of the popular calibers.
> 
> I'm with Col. Cooper when he describes the .22LR as a "condiment," and just assumes everyone has a few.


My wife carries a S&W .357 Magnum revolver in her car and a .380 Ruger LCP in her purse. Three years ago, she was scared to death of handguns and thought America would never reach a point where she would consider carrying. Now it's like the old American Express ad...she never leaves home without it, and she shoots like a pro!

The nice thing about a .357 is the ability to shoot .38 Special ammo when practicing. Less cost and less kick.


----------



## partdeux

Go to a range that rents firearms and shoot multiple firearms. The one that feels most comfortable and shoots the best is the most popular... for you.

SWMBO has a bersa .380 that I can't shoot for crap, but she's deadly accurate with it. I just picked up a LCP (micro .380), and at 30'... first time I shot it... it was awful. But, that's my summer bike riding or blading carry.

LOTS of people are liking the XDM's. I carry a 9mm compact and love it.

Don't fall for the .45 or go home crowd. Desert Eagle 50 or go home, LOL. .22 is as deadly a round as a 45... but it doesn't knock down like a .45. I'd rather have someone with good aim control then missing with a larger caliber.


----------



## stevo

After many (40+) years of shooting and carrying a handgun, when someone asks my opinion on "the right gun" for them I always tell them to get the one that fits their hand the best. Revolvers give them more choices for grip sizing than an auto. If they are insistant on an auto, or are somewhat experienced with handguns (and are willing to invest the practice time and the expense), then I usually recommend the 9mm Due to the fact that recoil and muzzle blast are less significent than a 40S&W, .45ACP, or 10mm. I also point out to them that usually the availability and cost of 9mm ammo can be significant versus that of the 40S&W, .45ACP, and the 10mm. 
I have always believed that a hit with a smaller caliber is better than a miss with a larger, more powerful caliber. By the way, my carry weapon for many years is the .45ACP.
Cheers, Stevo


----------



## fondini

I have large hands so prefer the 1911,or my raging bull 44, but I also have the betas 380 and 22, ruger 380 lcp for certain times( hard to shoot use like my 38 derringer belly gun) or my 38 revolver. That one is still a favorite one to shoot. That being said they all are a means to get to my rifles.


----------



## db2469

What do you all think of the .32 magnum revolver? I want a revolver.. I'm starting to learn about this stuff and want to conceal and not one really powerful..
DB


----------



## cajunmeadows

Colt .45 my favorite.
Glock .40 2nd.
2- Bersa .380 1000 rounds plus no problem. Shot on the money for the price hard to beat.
I have a 9mm coming in Glock.
I think 9mm most popular by far. Good round and cheap.


----------



## Fn/Form

db2469 said:


> What do you all think of the .32 magnum revolver? I want a revolver.. I'm starting to learn about this stuff and want to conceal and not one really powerful..
> DB


The .32mag/.327 mag with the right ammo might be helpful for someone that is very recoil sensitive (joint pain).

Other than that I don't see any benefit over proven bullet designs and loads in .38 or 9mm. There are no weight savings to speak of when compared to .38/9mm. I have yet to see a good comparison of the .32/.327 mags performance to standards or known performers.

FWIW, Louis Awerbuck prefers a semi-auto to a revolver for self defense. He says most revolver failures are jams, and they are not as easy to remedy as a semi-auto pistol.


----------



## Jim1590

The keltech p3at is a nice little gun,

http://www.keltecweapons.com/our-guns/pistols/p-3at/

and for the 45, I liked this one:

http://www.taurususa.com/product-details.cfm?id=283&category=Pistol

The Taurus Millenium. And of course, for 22, there is always this one!

http://www.gunsandammo.com/2012/04/19/the-ultimate-zombie-gun-red-jacket-zk-22-bullpup-rifle/


----------



## mojo4

Any glock will do nicely. They never fail and are very accurate. Just pick a caliber you like and a size and have fun. Lots of fun. They are as reliable as the ak but as accurate as a pistol as the AR is as a rifle. Add in a great price point and they are the best handgun around.


----------



## mmaddox22

Need to separate firearms and caliber. I prefer the 1911, when students ask, and if they like a polymer pistol, I lean towards the M & P or XD. Glock is a good pistol, don't care for the company. Several good companies building 1911. S & W and Ruger get the nod for revolvers. For ammo, the 9 is the least I would recommend unless there are special situations. .40 S & W is a good compromise, with .45 ACP being among the best. .38 Spl/.357 is an excellent choice. Also like .41 and .44's. It's not a one choice fits all, need to do your research and try several.


----------



## redneckwildman

db2469 said:


> What do you all think of the .32 magnum revolver? I want a revolver.. I'm starting to learn about this stuff and want to conceal and not one really powerful..
> DB


If you want an easy to conceal pistol, look at the hammerless line of revolvers. I carry a .357 mgm in my pocket without a holster. not noticable at all. Snubnose of course.


----------



## Chevy

partdeux said:


> I'd rather have someone with good aim control then missing with a larger caliber.


If they had good aim control, why would they miss you? I would think with poor aim control that they would then miss you.


----------



## Padre

More Glocks are sold than any other firearm in the US (60% of all US gun sales) whether there are more 9s or 40s I can't say...


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

an ex staff sergeant told me that a nine mm would probably be sufficient over here but over in Iraq he said most of the insurgents were much thinner skin bone and muscle. He said the nine wouldn't stop them from running wide open at you. the 40 would. it got me to thinking post shtf about 1yr. probably not gonna be a lot of "healthy" bad guys running around taking your stuff. why take the chance?? just something to think about.


----------



## Padre

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> an ex staff sergeant told me that a nine mm would probably be sufficient over here but over in Iraq he said most of the insurgents were much thinner skin bone and muscle. He said the nine wouldn't stop them from running wide open at you. the 40 would. it got me to thinking post shtf about 1yr. probably not gonna be a lot of "healthy" bad guys running around taking your stuff. why take the chance?? just something to think about.


Of course over there and over here post SHTF if you are relying on your sidearm as your primary weapon the Stuff really has hit the fan.

:shtf:


----------



## Sentry18

> More Glocks are sold than any other firearm in the US (60% of all US gun sales) whether there are more 9s or 40s I can't say...


Not true. Glock doesn't even account for 60% of handgun sales, probably more like 10%. Value guns outsell higher end guns by a noticeable margin. Bud's Gun Shop is one of the biggest gun e-tailers there is and their best selling handguns are the Ruger LCP, Ruger LC9, S&W SW9VE and S&W SW40VE. Glock never even made their top 15 list of best sellers. Nor has it in the last several years. I have regular contact with a couple very large national gun distributors (who supply the guns to your local gun shop as well as national chains) and their sales follow very close with Buds.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/10/foghorn/buds-top-selling-guns-for-2011/

Even law enforcement sales are dropping for Glock. They used to have almost 70% of the market share, now it's closer to 55% and its dropping.


----------



## pixieduster

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/10/foghorn/buds-top-selling-guns-for-2011/

Even law enforcement sales are dropping for Glock. They used to have almost 70% of the market share, now it's closer to 55% and its dropping.[/QUOTE]

Yep. Budget cuts forcing agencies to require personel to buy their own firearms. General public can't afford higher end/expensive firearms anymore either. My life is not worth settling for cheaper. So I spend the money.


----------



## Theriot

I have a glock and a beretta both 9mm. I prefer my storm then the glock. It just feels better in my hand. I never had any problems with either but being comfortable is important.


----------



## casey97

There are numerous guns in the house. My personal favorite handgun is my Glock 22 Gen 4, mainly because it not only shoots the most popular law enforcement caliber the 40 S&W, given sixty seconds I can swap out the barrel with the Lone Wolf 40-9 conversion barrel and shoot 9mm, another of the most available calibers. My everyday carry is a Beretta Nano in 9mm. My wife's favorite is her Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm.


----------



## zombieresponder

db2469 said:


> What do you all think of the .32 magnum revolver? I want a revolver.. I'm starting to learn about this stuff and want to conceal and not one really powerful..
> DB


I don't think of them at all for defensive use. I don't know which 32 magnum you're referring to, but the only two that come to mind are the 32 H&R magnum and the .327 federal magnum. Both are expensive to shoot, so your dollars won't buy you much practice time.

In the case of the H&R magnum, ammo is very uncommon around here. What I have seen is generally priced higher than more common cartridges, and it offers less performance. Some of the guns chambered for it have been of dubious quality, and there haven't been many for it from the well known manufacturers either. The S&W revolvers that were chambered for this are now pretty much collector's items and therefore expensive.

In the case of the .327 Federal magnum, S&W offers one J frame revolver, and I think Ruger offers a couple of choices. Probably the biggest strike against this choice is the limited selection of ammo. I just did a quick search and only found three companies producing it. Now we're at limited gun choices AND limited ammo choices. Neither of these, from my view, do anything to recommend it for self defense, and particularly not in the context of a "survival gun". I think this cartridge will probably end up more or less "dead" in a few years.

Either one will work if you research the various loads and settle on one that is proven to expand the majority of the time _when fired from a gun with a similar barrel length to your own_. I emphasize that last part because velocity plays a big factor. A bullet that expands reliably when fired from a 6" barrel may not expand reliably, if at all, when fired from a 2" barrel. The longer barrel gives more velocity, and so more reliable expansion.

If you look at the numbers and the manufacturer's hype, the .327 Federal magnum is the ballistic equal of the .357 magnum. The reality is different though. The .327 gives up bullet weight to achieve velocity. That's not a big deal on smaller animals or lightly clothed people of average build. It *is* a big deal when penetration is required, as on larger animals, heavy clothing, or more "robustly" built people. Given two bullets of similar size and construction, but different weights, the heavier one will yield more penetration.

I'm not going to tell you that they're necessarily bad choices. If you've got arthritis or you're very recoil sensitive, they're probably the best option available. That being said, if neither of those two things are true, then there are better options out there.

As far as the topic of this thread goes-- In terms of cartridges, the 9mm and .38 Special are probably the two most prolific in the world.

Almost forgot... In terms of handguns, I'd wager that the S&W Model 10 is probably more prevalent than even the 1911. It's been in continous production since the late 1890's, with various designations(originally the Military and Police Model) and improvements over that period.


----------



## vellomike

casey97 said:


> There are numerous guns in the house. My personal favorite handgun is my Glock 22 Gen 4, mainly because it not only shoots the most popular law enforcement caliber the 40 S&W, given sixty seconds I can swap out the barrel with the Lone Wolf 40-9 conversion barrel and shoot 9mm, another of the most available calibers. My everyday carry is a Beretta Nano in 9mm. My wife's favorite is her Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm.


Mmmmm. Very interesting


----------



## Startingout-Blair

casey97 said:


> There are numerous guns in the house. My personal favorite handgun is my Glock 22 Gen 4, mainly because it not only shoots the most popular law enforcement caliber the 40 S&W, given sixty seconds I can swap out the barrel with the Lone Wolf 40-9 conversion barrel and shoot 9mm, another of the most available calibers. My everyday carry is a Beretta Nano in 9mm. My wife's favorite is her Beretta PX4 Storm 9mm.


I looked at the Beretta PX4 Storm .45cal and thought it looked pretty decent. Might be a future on my wish list!


----------



## Claymore5150

One of the hottest selling hand guns on the market for the past couple of years has been the Ruger LCP .380. They sell like hotcakes due to the small imprint and easy concealment. 

I personally own and carry the LCP every day, also have the Ruger SR9C and that thing is an animal. I've shot a LOT of weaponry over the years but that SR9C may be my favorite handgun that I've ever had the pleasure of squeezing the trigger of. That's just personal opinion, though. 

Bud's Gun Shop online sells a ton of weapons in store and ONLINE (we have ordered from them twice so far and will definitely order from them again)...this was their store's top 12 best seller list for 2011...

1. Mosin-Nagant M91/30 7.62X54R

2. New Ruger LCP .380

3. S&W Sigma SW9VE 9mm Black/Stainless

4. S&W Sigma SW40VE .40SW Black/Stainless

5. Ruger LC9 7+1 9mm Bl 3 dot Adj Sts

6. Bushmaster CAR15 223 16 BSH REDD DOT

7. Hi-Point 34510 45ACP/P 45ACP 9RD POLYMEER

8. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact Black

9. Taurus 24/7-9SSP17 9MM PRO SS

10. Ruger 22/45 Mark III 22LR 5.5″ Blued ADJUSTABLE SIGHTS

11. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact

12. Rock Island Armory GI M1911A1 Mil Spec .45


----------



## cnsper

I would say that the most popular for me is the one I am holding at the moment, no matter what caliber it is.

Now I have to agree that the 9mm is not really a good weapon. Not that it can not do the job, but that if it was a good caliber round Pope John Paul would have died long before he did.

If I had to decide between the 45 auto and the revolver, I would take the revolver every time. There is what, 1 shot difference? If you can not hit something in 6 shots then just throw it down and run.

For those that say use cheaper ammunition for practice, not on your life. If you were to sight in your deer rifle, you do not use something different from what you are going to shoot just because it is cheaper. They shoot differently. Like the guy that mentioned using .38 caliber rounds in a 357 for practice because it kicks less and is cheaper. Well that does not prepare you to use the 357 cartridge.


----------



## partdeux

My LCP is the last gun I will carry, but I do own one and do carry it.

Father in Law got a new shield, that thing just feels good.


----------



## Ravensoracle

I picked up a XDm 9mm. It fit better in my hand than the Glock and my wife can fire the 9mm with better accuracy. I have minor arthritis in my wrists so the 9mm makes it easier for me to remain on target once a few rounds have been fired.

I fired several at a range before I settled on the XDm. Recently went to a gun show. Every booth I talked to that had a range or taught classes had at least one guy that carried an XD.


----------



## zombieresponder

cnsper said:


> I would say that the most popular for me is the one I am holding at the moment, no matter what caliber it is.
> 
> Now I have to agree that the 9mm is not really a good weapon. Not that it can not do the job, but that if it was a good caliber round Pope John Paul would have died long before he did.
> 
> If I had to decide between the 45 auto and the revolver, I would take the revolver every time. There is what, 1 shot difference? If you can not hit something in 6 shots then just throw it down and run.
> 
> For those that say use cheaper ammunition for practice, not on your life. If you were to sight in your deer rifle, you do not use something different from what you are going to shoot just because it is cheaper. They shoot differently. Like the guy that mentioned using .38 caliber rounds in a 357 for practice because it kicks less and is cheaper. Well that does not prepare you to use the 357 cartridge.


You will probably never run across a more avid proponent of the .357 magnum revolver than me, however, the 9mm is genuinely not far behind in performance _with good ammo_. There's roughly a 200 fps difference in 124 grain +p 9mm and 125 grain .357 mag. I would not use 115 or 147 in the 9mm. The 115's don't penetrate as well and the 147's often don't expand as reliably.

Having said all the above, there's not much I can't do with a good .38 revolver and handloads. Google "38-44 High Velocity" for an idea of what the old .38 is capable of in a good revolver.


----------



## FrankW

For the original caliber question 9mm is still most popular..
And since its cheapest its easiest to build up a big SHTF supply.

But .357 is still very popular for performance reasons ( and those guns can also shoot the cheaper 38 spc) and 40 cal is also gaining in popularity (even tho I think its a bit of a heavy round for a non revolver)


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I have to agree about the budget guns selling more than quality ones. I have had an interest in a gun store so I see what sells. The most interesting thing we have seen for years is how people buy. Most will buy a gun and then buy 50 rounds or less for it. 

The term "I just want to scare them" is a common phrase used by novice shooters and liberals. The other thing is people buy guns on how Pretty they are. Don't laugh that is why they make pink guns. 

I agree with the comment about the 40 cal. I really prefer the 40 for carry but have to admit all my family has at least one 9 MM. 

When I was in the shop you could always tell the serious buyer. They went directly to the Sigs, Glocks, Berretta, and other high end guns. They understood you do not cut corners when your life is at stake. GB


----------



## partdeux

the most expensive words I hear, look at that cute gun 

What do you think of Charter Arms 38?


----------



## Turtle

BlueZ said:


> 40 cal is also gaining in popularity (even tho I think its a bit of a heavy round for a non revolver)


I own S&W M&Ps in both 9mm and .40; the 9mm is my everyday carry weapon and the .40 is the exact smae thing that we carry on duty, so I practice for qualification with that one (the government won't let you use your issued weapon for anything but duty carry and yearly re-quals). Moving things around in my gun safe the other day, I pulled both out, and was surprised by the difference in weight! The 15rd .40 definitely weighs a good bit more that the 17rd 9mm!


----------



## LongRider

SixGunsRattlesnake said:


> You would have to first define popular. 1911s are probably the most copied and produced pistol. Wide range of producer, qualities and prices.


In the USA, if you define popular as the most of in private possesion, I would have to agree with the .45 caliber 1911. It has been around 100 years now with a growing following. Definitely more custom 1911 makers than any other handgun. I do not know a singe gun guy who does not have at least one, many more have entire collections of 1911's with everything from production Springfield Range Masters to $6,000 Les Baer Commemorative Centennial Customs. Name any gun you like, you can pick up any number of handgun magazines without that handgun in it but try picking up a single handgun magazine without a 1911 in it. Highly unlikely and there is a reason for that.


----------



## O6nop

My first thought would be 9mm
First, the ammo is popular because it's cheaper and cheaper because it is popular.
Something I don't think anyone's mentioned, it's a relatively smaller cartridge so you can carry more and the guns developed for this cartridge are more versatile, from a small capacity pistol for concealment or larger capacity for side arms... ranging from 6 rounds to 19 rounds in one mag and not protrude beyond the grip. So it's like having a wardrobe, you can pick one for the right occasion.

.380 is pretty much designed for concealment and the rounds are a little pricier. 

.22 is not much of a "man stopper" but can be deadly with the right placement. Despite the size, you don't find many hi capacity guns in that caliber because they don't stack all that well.

I also prefer the .45 1911 because it just feels good and it does a great job.

Revolvers are awesome, single action or double, they are a joy to shoot. My favorite is the .45 long colt through my Ruger Blackhawk Bisely.


----------



## neldarez

What would you guys suggest for a small womans pistol? Both gun and woman are on the smaller side


----------



## neldarez

went to the big city today and bought a pistol for me.......Sig Sauer 380. Its a nice fit, haven't shot it yet but I know I'm going to like it. DH bought the dies for it cuz he reloads. Wow, last month I got a new 22 rifle and now a new pistol and it's not even Christmas!!


----------



## Diego2112

neldarez said:


> went to the big city today and bought a pistol for me.......Sig Sauer 380. Its a nice fit, haven't shot it yet but I know I'm going to like it. DH bought the dies for it cuz he reloads. Wow, last month I got a new 22 rifle and now a new pistol and it's not even Christmas!!


My wife likes her Tomcat .32 real good... Snappy little thing, though!

And aye, I got my 1911 (in .45ACP) AND my Marlin 795 .22LR within days of each other. Looking forward to after the first of the year, I should be getting a couple of wheel guns, another lever gun, a pump shotty, and a double barrel.

I'm going to start Cowboy Action Shooting... Why not? Gives me an excuse to own (and USE) lots of guns, across lots of calibers.

One thing I'd suggest as far as "Popular Gun," something in .22LR. Dont' care what, just get something!


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

cnsper said:


> I would say that the most popular for me is the one I am holding at the moment, no matter what caliber it is.
> 
> Now I have to agree that the 9mm is not really a good weapon. Not that it can not do the job, but that if it was a good caliber round Pope John Paul would have died long before he did.
> 
> If I had to decide between the 45 auto and the revolver, I would take the revolver every time. There is what, 1 shot difference? If you can not hit something in 6 shots then just throw it down and run.
> 
> For those that say use cheaper ammunition for practice, not on your life. If you were to sight in your deer rifle, you do not use something different from what you are going to shoot just because it is cheaper. They shoot differently. Like the guy that mentioned using .38 caliber rounds in a 357 for practice because it kicks less and is cheaper. Well that does not prepare you to use the 357 cartridge.


I disagree. I shoot 38sp with a s&w 357 with a 6" barrel and the difference is minimal at best. Where you will notice the difference in the two is if you are the one catching them.


----------



## LongRider

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> cnsper said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those that say use cheaper ammunition for practice, not on your life. If you were to sight in your deer rifle, you do not use something different from what you are going to shoot just because it is cheaper. They shoot differently. Like the guy that mentioned using .38 caliber rounds in a 357 for practice because it kicks less and is cheaper. Well that does not prepare you to use the 357 cartridge.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I shoot 38sp with a s&w 357 with a 6" barrel and the difference is minimal at best. Where you will notice the difference in the two is if you are the one catching them.
Click to expand...

I have to agree I carry 230gr Federal HST in my EDC but use Blazer Brass for practice I see no difference in POA/POI or recoil between the two. The same with my 9mm HST vs Blazer and Winchester white box vs Golden Sabers for the .380. Ammo prices are bad enough as they are, doubling the price of practice ammo would cut my shooting down to nothing.


----------



## Sentry18

> Now I have to agree that the 9mm is not really a good weapon.


The 9mm is a very capable round and kills many people every year. Modern 9mm ammunition has closed the gap between the 9mm & .40S&W in performance testing. The caliber debate has never really been about stopping power, even if people claim it is. It is always about capacity _versus_ power with lots of personal preference mixed in. If you want capacity go 9mm, if you want power go .45acp or .357 and if you want to try and compromise on both go with .40. Any of them will get the job done as long as you can put the bullets where they need to be. If you find yourself in a shootout a .32acp in the eyeball of your attacker beats a .44mag in his toe.


----------



## PipLogan

It comes down to personal preference , the 9mm has done nothing but take care of me. Shoot what feels good to you.


----------



## AuroraHawk

I'll stick with my Walther PPK 7.65 mm. 


.


----------



## LongRider

Being from the old school of big and slow, I am a huge fan of 230 grain HST .45 But I gotta agree there isn't any REAL major difference between the stopping power of a 9mm, .40 or, .45. The difference in the expansion between a 9mm and .45 is really insignificant and doubt whom ever is hit with one will be able to tell the difference, unless of course the round hits bone, than I think the .45 will keep on plugging along while a 9mm "might" stop.


----------



## neldarez

I've shot a box of ammo. now and I just love this little pistol. Sig Sauer P380. It just fits great. DH needs to adjust the sights but I'm really having fun with this!:congrat: We've become grandma and grandpa to the family of one of our local policeman and he came up and shot my new pistol. He gave me some suggestions on stance and aim and then he shot for a bit, he just said..."sweet" lol, I think we made a good choice...it's such a convenient pistol with the safety right where I can put it on and take it off with my thumb and is easy to do. The trigger pulls a bit hard for me but I'll get better at it...anyway, all of that to say I sure do like my new pistol


----------



## zombieresponder

LongRider said:


> Being from the old school of big and slow, I am a huge fan of 230 grain HST .45 But I gotta agree there isn't any REAL major difference between the stopping power of a 9mm, .40 or, .45. The difference in the expansion between a 9mm and .45 is really insignificant and doubt whom ever is hit with one will be able to tell the difference, unless of course the round hits bone, than I think the .45 will keep on plugging along while a 9mm "might" stop.


Heavier bullets almost always penetrate better than lighter ones, assuming it retains that weight rather than fragmenting.

One thing is certainly true: A 9mm _might_ get bigger, but a .45 isn't getting any smaller.


----------



## LongRider

neldarez said:


> I think we made a good choice...


That's what counts the most that you like it and like shooting it


neldarez said:


> The trigger pulls a bit hard for me but I'll get better at it...anyway, all of that to say I sure do like my new pistol


After she is broken in (or is it a he when it is a ladies gun?). Either way you can have some trigger work done on it, be sure whomever does it is knowledgeable about YOUR pistol and has a good reputation. Better yet maybe Sig will do it I dunno, I know Springfield will do custom work on their guns but have never owned a Sig so dunno about them. I think most do though.



zombieresponder said:


> One thing is certainly true: A 9mm _might_ get bigger, but a .45 isn't getting any smaller.


This is very true. 230gr HST expands to the diameter of a quarter no matter what you shoot it into or through, with near 100 percent weight retention with no fragmentation or separation in any round I have shot. While that is what I carry. In all honesty I do have to admit the 9mm was just the slightest tad smaller with the same consistent expansion and near 100 percent weight retention


----------



## vellomike

Soooo 9mm is the most common hand gun ammo.The .22 lr is probably the most abundant of all ,and 12g 2 3/4 " goes with out saying for shotgun and .223 for assault rifle . I love my AR 15 but there is a deep rooted craving for my 7.62x36 guns you've got to hand it to the Ruskies they can make a battle weapon


----------



## LincTex

I have to admit... my choice of caliber for various firearms is based almost entirely on availability, and not ballistic performance.

Scattered throughout various parts of the country in sealed stashes are various quantities of:
.22 LR
9mm
.40 S&W
.45 ACP
.38 Special and .357 Mag
A bit of .380

Rifle ammo:
.22LR
.223 and 5.56 NATO
7.62 x 39
some .308 and 7.62 x 54R but not a lot

I stick to these only. I tend to lean towards magazine capacity since threats in this area usually come in the form of three or more at a time in a group. If your target is moving quickly you will be thankful you chose more capacity. 

I can change magazines quickly but have never had to do so when the adrenaline is pounding my eardrums out.


----------



## jsriley5

Linctex you should find a local club that has three gun matches. Theay are a real hoot to shoot and are great at getting a bit of adrenaline going. Best training you can get for combat without actually getting shot at. only ever shot one three gun. But I have shot lots and lots of ipsc, steel challenge and pin shoots. And several LEO shoots with handgun and shotgun courses. All were fun! All were good training and revealed lots of mistakes. I got noticeably better over the course of time that is a very pleasing feeling. and I have noticed gunclubs tend to attract a good quality of people. There will be a rotten apple hither and yon but in general good peeps and the bad ones prety much get cold shouldered out. Wish I was still competitive!


----------



## Diego2112

LincTex said:


> I have to admit... my choice of caliber for various firearms is based almost entirely on availability, and not ballistic performance.
> 
> Scattered throughout various parts of the country in sealed stashes are various quantities of:
> .22 LR
> 9mm
> .40 S&W
> .45 ACP
> .38 Special and .357 Mag
> A bit of .380
> 
> Rifle ammo:
> .22LR
> .223 and 5.56 NATO
> 7.62 x 39
> some .308 and 7.62 x 54R but not a lot
> 
> I stick to these only. I tend to lean towards magazine capacity since threats in this area usually come in the form of three or more at a time in a group. If your target is moving quickly you will be thankful you chose more capacity.
> 
> I can change magazines quickly but have never had to do so when the adrenaline is pounding my eardrums out.


I agree with your handgun ammo list, and mostly with your rifle-but in my area, there are MASSIVE quantities of .30-30 laying around.

My area, the most common ammo is (excluding .22LR, which is EVERYFRIGGINGWHERE):

.45ACP
9MM
.223/5.56
7.62x39
.30-30
7.62x54R
12GA
.243

Then there's me... I have a nice collection of various caliber, including some not listed above.

For me, aye, scavenge-ability comes into play a decent bit, but also personal preference, and weapon style.

I have my 1911 with me most everywhere I go. That is, in my opinion, the best handgun ever made.

My wife swears by her .32ACP Tomcat. Anyway, forget my train of thought.


----------



## OleSarge

I was once told by a great philosopher," A hit with a small caliber pistol is far more effective than a miss with a large caliber pistol." 

That being said this question has no answer except what is the shooter comfortable with.


----------



## CulexPipiens

OleSarge said:


> I was once told by a great philosopher," A hit with a small caliber pistol is far more effective than a miss with a large caliber pistol."
> 
> That being said this question has no answer except what is the shooter comfortable with.


Good point. I was at the range the other day playing around with my 22 pistol. Guy next to me had a 40 or 45. Large silouhette target, maybe 7 yards away. Out of 10 shots I think I saw 3 were on the paper and 1 actually hit in the "body" area. I ran mine out to the same distance and put all 10 in less than the space my palm would take and all clusted right around where I was aiming.


----------



## lwig72

GaryS said:


> 9MM is probably the most common caliber sold today, but I'll stick with my .45 ACP.
> 
> I'll not worry about ammo availability after society breaks down, as I've already taken that issue into consideration.


Kimber just put out a sweet. 45 acp


----------



## LincTex

CulexPipiens said:


> Guy next to me had a 40 or 45. Large silouhette target, maybe 7 yards away. Out of 10 shots I think I saw 3 were on the paper and 1 actually hit in the "body" area..


Wow.... he needs help.


----------



## mojo4

The way most people shoot pistols I would be happy as long as they were aiming right at me. The guys standing around me are toast but I oughtta be fine! :} unless they can actually shoot then don't aim at me!!


----------



## Tweto

CulexPipiens said:


> Good point. I was at the range the other day playing around with my 22 pistol. Guy next to me had a 40 or 45. Large silouhette target, maybe 7 yards away. Out of 10 shots I think I saw 3 were on the paper and 1 actually hit in the "body" area. I ran mine out to the same distance and put all 10 in less than the space my palm would take and all clusted right around where I was aiming.


The same thing happened to me the last time I was at the range. The guy next to me had a 45acp. He was a younger guy (maybe 40), He said that it was his favorite gun and had it about 5 years. Both of us went to shooting. I was reloading when he was looking at his silhouette. He had only gotten about half on target. We looked at mine and it had a 50 shoots about 20 in the head and 30 in the torso). He looked at me and said that I must come to the range allot, I said I only get here about every year. BTW I was shooting a 9mm.

I had a Sargent tell me that the safest place to be is 50 feet away with some one shooting a 45 at them.


----------



## LincTex

Tweto said:


> I had a Sargent tell me that the safest place to be is 50 feet away with some one shooting a 45 at them.


LOL! That's funny!


----------



## zombieresponder

Tweto said:


> I had a Sargent tell me that the safest place to be is 50 feet away with some one shooting a 45 at them.


Either he'd only seen the old worn out mil service 1911's, or people who couldn't shoot. It's not that hard to hit a standard silhouette target at 100 yards with most any handgun, 1911 included.


----------



## LongRider

zombieresponder said:


> Either he'd only seen the old worn out mil service 1911's, or people who couldn't shoot. It's not that hard to hit a standard silhouette target at 100 yards with most any handgun, 1911 included.


I used to have my dad's WWII / Korean war issue 1911. The barrel rattled, at 20 feet it hit a good 18 inches to the left. I traded it off when I was about 19 to this day it is the trade I regret the most. What a treasure that gun would be to me had I kept it. With all the excellent 1911 smiths around today. I could have had it made into a precision tack driver.


----------



## jsriley5

Bend over long rider I'll happily do the kicking for you  I can just imagine the thoughts of it make me sick and it wasn't my gun. I have a handed down heirloom S&W in 32-20 It used to Belong to my Great Granpa and was given to my Great Uncle when he went to the phillipines in WWII I wish that gun could talk because my great uncle never did talk much about his experiences and definitely never talkied about the meaning of three notches on the handle. I can see myself ever using it for serious work though it is solid and a super accurate. At the same time I couldn't even consider ever selling it. Maybe someday they will be able to make em talk and I'd be sick to death if I didn't still have it to listen to.


----------



## LincTex

A guy I know sold a Singer Sewing Machine 1911 for $200 in the late 70's... 

hindsight is always 20/20!


----------



## Diego2112

Now, I ain't sayin' I'm a precision shooter by any stretch-my Rock Island 1911 ain't made for that-barrel's a bit loose, shoots slightly high and to the left-but Every time I run the target out, even up to 25 yards (the max on our range), I not only cut paper, but I hit center mass or head every time.

It's all about control.

Now, with my .22LR (which is a long gun), I'm hitting center mass at near on 300 yards (used a pizza box at that distance, was shooting iron sights-scopes and me... let's just say we don't mix).

But aye, as has been previously said, better a hit with small than a miss with large!


----------



## Sentry18

> I used to have my dad's WWII / Korean war issue 1911. The barrel rattled, at 20 feet it hit a good 18 inches to the left. I traded it off when I was about 19 to this day it is the trade I regret the most. What a treasure that gun would be to me had I kept it. With all the excellent 1911 smiths around today. I could have had it made into a precision tack driver.


I have a similar 1911 given to me by my Dad. Only his was a much better shooter than that. He carried it as an LEO when everyone else was still carrying wheel guns. Colt frame, Ithaca slide, bastard gun that was arsenal rebuilt by the US Army in the mid 40's. I took it to a very competent 1911 gunsmith to have it turned in to a modern day tack driving wonder gun. The estimate: $3,200. Okay so maybe just a rebuilt accuracy enhanced ultra reliable milspec gun with a beaver tail. The estimate: $1,900. Okay so maybe I will just put it in a shadow box and hang it on the wall with one of his old badges and a shoulder patch. The estimate: $32. Perfect.


----------



## zombieresponder

LincTex said:


> A guy I know sold a Singer Sewing Machine 1911 for $200 in the late 70's...
> 
> hindsight is always 20/20!


A guy I know has a Singer that he turned into a race gun back in the 70's.


----------



## Diego2112

Everyone keeps talking about "tack driving..."

Ain't that what a hammer's for?

:lolsmash:

:lolsmash:


----------



## LincTex

zombieresponder said:


> It's not that hard to hit a standard silhouette target at 100 yards with most any handgun, 1911 included.


As long as you were sighted in for that distance. Standard 230gr. FMJ running 825fps at muzzle will drop about 18" or so at 100 yards.


----------



## zombieresponder

LincTex said:


> As long as you were sighted in for that distance. Standard 230gr. FMJ running 825fps at muzzle will drop about 18" or so at 100 yards.


It drops a little more from the 3.5" barrel of my Springfield Micro Compact, but it probably gives up 100 fps compared to a typical 5". I don't recall ever shooting it over my chronograph, so I can't say for sure. It's more about knowing how much front sight to hold up, or where to aim above the target than setting the sights for that exact distance, for me anyway.


----------



## hiwall

Shooting at long distances is surprisingly easy out west as you can often see your bullet impacts in the dirt(puffs of dust). Then just walk your bullets up to the target. I've shot many guns(rifles and handguns) at verrrry long ranges.


----------



## LongRider

jsriley5 said:


> Bend over long rider I'll happily do the kicking for you  I can just imagine the thoughts of it make me sick and it wasn't my gun.


No need I have done plenty of that over the past forty years. I am sure it has some stories to tell. That gun was part of the 442nd which to this day remains the highest decorated division in the history of the United States. It saw the liberation of Dachau Concentration Camp. Rescued the Lost Battalion which was surrounded by nazi troops. The Lost Battalion started out with 275 men. In 14 days the 442nd sacrificed 600 wounded and 200 dead to rescue the 211 surviving members of the Texas Rangers. It was in Italy when the 442 defeated the Gothic line accomplishing in 12 hours what 30,000 troops could not do in six months. Plus the duty it saw later in Korea. So have no doubt I have beat myself up over that trade more than a few times over the years. As kids we often do not realize the true value of some things until it is too late.


----------

